# Low tech carpet plant of choice?



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

DHG species would be my pick although they would be slow (compared to high-tech). Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' is supposed to do decent in low-tech.
I think the trick with S. repens is to trim and replant tops in low-tech.
Sorry don't have pictures cus I'm a high-tech person!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTurtles (Jul 18, 2016)

Would you count java moss? It's certainly low-tech. You'll need to make your carpet from mesh and or slate rather than expecting it to cover the bottom by itself but it's really easy to grow so that might be a worthwhile trade-off.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

I suppose some might count java moss, though, personally I have had it, and now avoid it. It is one of the easiest plants to keep, but I've never seen a carpet of it that didn't look like a real mess. The stuff grows pretty strandy, and even if you cut it down and only plant small pieces, it gets leggy in lower light, and is near impossible to remove as it ends up everywhere.

I think I'll stick with DHG,
as Opare mentioned, Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' can work, but it often gets a bit more leggy and less compact in a lower light tank. Which wouldn't be a problem if this were a 40 gallon tall tank, but with a 20 gallon long, height needs to be kept at a minimum.

I think I'll go peruse the low tech forum and hope for some pretty pictures.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

When I first saw the title I thought of marsilea. I had luck with larger Marsilea sp. In low tech tanks. It does not carpet as tight but still looks decent

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Comment in general. Since low tech carpets grow slowly a lot of debris ends up on it and causes algae with interferes with the grow that is already challenging. I agree about the moss because of it's structure a lot of stuff get's caught in it and it ends up not looking to good. 

I would try a few different ones and see which does best and you could go with that. Regardless of what you choice I would vacuum the foreground a couple of times a week to keep it clean.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Not sure if I'll get many replies to this question here, but is vacuuming regularly really what keeps foreground plants algae free?
I've heard various suggestions, though I've not heard any real reasoning or theorizing behind why mulm in foreground = algae whereas mulm hidden in background = food for root feeders (according to some).


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Opare said:


> DHG species would be my pick although they would be slow (compared to high-tech).


I'm sorry but I must strongly disagree! DHG goes crazy on dirt. Even two years later, when dirt is supposed to be "spent", my DHG grows very tightly, very quickly, very invasively. Removing plugs of DHG invading other parts of my scape is the #1 most frequent bit of maintenance I have to do on my tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Blacktetra said:


> Not sure if I'll get many replies to this question here, but is vacuuming regularly really what keeps foreground plants algae free?
> I've heard various suggestions, though I've not heard any real reasoning or theorizing behind why mulm in foreground = algae whereas mulm hidden in background = food for root feeders (according to some).


I'm talking about growing carpets in low-tech. Generally carpets are more challenging then many stems you can grow. The carpet most likely will be slower growing and a bigger algae target than stems in the back. The carpet much more easily gets covered in debris.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

True.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> I'm sorry but I must strongly disagree! DHG goes crazy on dirt. Even two years later, when dirt is supposed to be "spent", my DHG grows very tightly, very quickly, very invasively. Removing plugs of DHG invading other parts of my scape is the #1 most frequent bit of maintenance I have to do on my tank.


I find with the species I hve tried, E. acicularis and the 'Mini' variety, it goes slow for a bit then explodes and spreads really fast.
Then again this is in high-tech and emersed setups so I dunno about low-tech.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Blacktetra said:


> Not sure if I'll get many replies to this question here, but is vacuuming regularly really what keeps foreground plants algae free?
> I've heard various suggestions, though I've not heard any real reasoning or theorizing behind why mulm in foreground = algae whereas mulm hidden in background = food for root feeders (according to some).


Complex systems, such our aquariums things are not always following simple rules. That is to say, not vacuuming does not under all circumstances cause algae in the foreground. However, one could say that it increases the chances of algae growing. I am not aware of any controlled experiments where this was tested (accept sponsorships) so I am just using logic.

1. Light availability : With carpeting plants, a higher light intensity reaches just above the substratre than it reaches under high stem plants. To put it the other way, under stem plants at substrate level it is/ should be dark.
2. Nutrient availability: The conc. of some nutrients in our aquarium water is not homogenous. When the substrate becomes loaded with debris ( mulm) it becomes a source of organic matter and ammonia. As it oozes from the substrate it can readily trigger and feed algae as well as plants.
3. Plant health: On the other hand, in most aquariums carpets do not receive the highest flow. This means, while ammonia stays there, CO2 is not provided at the highest concentration ( or the exchange is slow) giving the algae an advantage. Then again, in some very dense carpets plants are crowded. This means slow growth, dying of crowded tissue... poor plant health and growth --- good for algae. Background plants are able to distribute some nutrients to parts of the plant that are not in the best place for CO2 /light collection

In summary, you have good light, poor plant health and ammonia originating nearby. I would think this is a good stage for algae production. I am sure I omitted something and someone may have some counterpoints so feel free to add to this.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Bananableps said:


> I'm sorry but I must strongly disagree! DHG goes crazy on dirt. Even two years later, when dirt is supposed to be "spent", my DHG grows very tightly, very quickly, very invasively. Removing plugs of DHG invading other parts of my scape is the #1 most frequent bit of maintenance I have to do on my tank.


Is this without a cap? I've never had the tiny species of hair grass grow roots deep enough to reach the dirt through even a 1/2inch cap.


----------

